# Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)



## MinotaurusGER (15. September 2016)

*Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Seid gestern ca. 13 Uhr bekomme ich immer einen Fehler , Server Error bei Rainbow Six Siege Titanfall auf Orgin konnte ich aber noch spielen seid heute nacht geht garnix mehr also ca. 4 Uhr früh keine Verbindung zu Uplay möglich auf EA also Orgin Battlefield kann ich nicht verbinden. Auch Titanfall geht nicht mehr!
Steam startet kann mich auch einloggen allerdings kann ich nicht Online spielen habe Squad mal gestartet um zu testen... Es werden keine Server angezeigt! 

Bin bei kabel deutschland  und Frage mich da ich viel im internet gelesen habe und die störung scheinbar ganz gerne bei denen autaucht, ob ein Anderer Kabel Kunde die selben Probleme hat?

Danke

EDIT: spiele und Windows Neu installationen bringen garnix. Kundendienst von KD weigern sich auch auf ipv4 zu schalten


----------



## Mario2002 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Hi, das gleiche Problem habe ich auch seit gestern Abend. Kann kein Origin Game mehr starten.
Muss mich bei Origin jedesmal anmelden, dann wird ein 6 stelliger Code gesendet, aber auch das funktioniert nicht mehr.
Bin auch bei Kabel/Vodafone.
Nervt mich ganz schön gewaltig,


----------



## MinotaurusGER (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Hi, das gleiche Problem habe ich auch seit gestern Abend. Kann kein Origin Game mehr starten.
> Muss mich bei Origin jedesmal anmelden, dann wird ein 6 stelliger Code gesendet, aber auch das funktioniert nicht mehr.
> Bin auch bei Kabel/Vodafone.
> Nervt mich ganz schön gewaltig,



phuu wenigstens bin ich nicht alleine..... scheiß arschkarte für uns beide  aso der KD service sagt die haben gerade massive  Problme mit der konsole


----------



## cryon1c (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

KD hat aktuell leichte Störungen hier und da. LoL lädt manchmal nicht, also 10-12x reconnected. Es gibt alle paar Spiele mal nen kurzen Lag (ich vermute mal packet loss für etwa 1-2sek). Ist alles bekannt, die arbeiten daran. 
Mit der Anmeldung im Origin, Steam oder anderen Onlinespielen hab ich sonst keine Probleme gemerkt. Die Bandbreite ist recht stabil aktuell:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/5632923697.png

P.S. so wie ich das verstehe, hat KD kein reines IPv4 mehr für die Kunden (schon gar net mit dem normalen "Hausmodem" von Compal) und lässt alles über DualStack Lite fahren oder rein IPv6. Was eigentlich kein Thema sein dürfte.


----------



## MinotaurusGER (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Also Downloaden kann ich, hab ja windows neu installiert. Also erst mal Rainbowsix sieg, Squad, Titanfall und Btf Downloaden geht alles aber zocken kann ich nicht ???


----------



## cryon1c (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



MinotaurusGER schrieb:


> Also Downloaden kann ich, hab ja windows neu installiert. Also erst mal Rainbowsix sieg, Squad, Titanfall und Btf Downloaden geht alles aber zocken kann ich nicht ???



Gugg ob die Verbindung zu den Servern stabil ist, ob die Spieleserver laufen. Eventuell mit nem VPN testen, so lassen sich Probleme beim routing umgehen.


----------



## MinotaurusGER (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

läuft alles ... lustigerwesie auch stabil mit 22 mb


----------



## cryon1c (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



MinotaurusGER schrieb:


> läuft alles ... lustigerwesie auch stabil mit 22 mb



Net saugen, teste mal wie der Ping direkt zu den Servern ist und wie die Traceroute aussieht (da sieht man meist wo es klemmt auf dem Weg).


----------



## Ohnry (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

selbes Problem auch hier. Fernsehen, Amazon Prime und Downloaden funktioniert so einigermaßen, Zocken über Origin (Battlefield usw.) aber leider gar nicht. Hier hat der Kundendienst aber gar keinen Plan, man hat es erst mal als Störung aufgenommen. Prima, ausgerechnet wenn ich frei habe...


----------



## MinotaurusGER (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Habs auch noch mal versucht gerade NIX geht spiel mäßig


----------



## Mario2002 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Wollte heute eigentlich mal wieder BF4 zocken, aber dieser scheiss von Origin will einfach nicht.
Hab langsam sie schnauze voll.


----------



## MinotaurusGER (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

so gehst mir seid 27 Stunden


----------



## Mario2002 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Laut dieses Forums, sollte die Störung heute behoben werden. http://allestörungen.de/stoerung/origin
Hoffen wir mal.


----------



## Ohnry (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

nein, bei mir leider keine Chance...geht nach wie vor nix.


----------



## Mario2002 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Habe eben Origin deinstalliert und die neueste Version gezogen, jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren.
Wird noch getestet.


----------



## Ohnry (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Origin selbst funktioniert (mal mehr mal weniger), Battlefield und andere Games aber nicht...


----------



## Mario2002 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Battlefield läuft wieder, auch andere Origin Games funktionieren.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, bei BF4 wird gar kein Browser mehr gestartet um das Game zu zocken.
Auch nicht schlecht.

EDIT: Zu früh gefreut, nach einem PC Neustart geht wieder nichts. Was soll das alles?
Kümmert sich EA nicht drum oder was ist da los. Dafür sollte es für jeden, der dieses problem hat, ein Spiel gratis geben.


----------



## Ohnry (15. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

ich denke mal das Problem liegt eher bei Kabel Deutschland / Vodafone begraben. Da sind nämlich noch mehr Dienste weg, Sony Nutzer gucken derzeit wohl auch in die Röhre...


----------



## MinotaurusGER (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

meine fresse geht immer noch nicht


----------



## Neo444 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Das Problem liegt auch bei Kabel Deutschland.

Sucht die zielserver ip eures games und gebt diese mit dem tracert befehl in die Ausführunggszeile bei Windows ein. Dann  wird ermittelt, über welche Router und Internet-Knoten die IP-Datenpakete bis zum abgefragten Rechner gelangen. 
Dort wird ein Fehler angezeigt. 
Ergo Kabel deutschland hat Probleme. Weder sony oder sonst wer....

Beleg hierfür ist, daß alle Games mit der Benutzung eines Lte Sticks funktionieren.

Ihr müsst da Tätig werden da Kabel Deutschland das Problem totschweigen kann. Denn das Internet für nicht Spieler läuft ja.


----------



## MinotaurusGER (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



Neo444 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt auch bei Kabel Deutschland.
> 
> Sucht die zielserver ip eures games und gebt diese mit dem tracert befehl in die Ausführunggszeile bei Windows ein. Dann  wird ermittelt, über welche Router und Internet-Knoten die IP-Datenpakete bis zum abgefragten Rechner gelangen.
> Dort wird ein Fehler angezeigt.
> ...



was soll man den da machen google mal da findest Praktisch nichts... KD kotzt sowas von an


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Könnt ihr das nicht eventuell via VPN umgehen? O.o

Alternativ über Smartphone nen mobilen Hotspot einrichten. Darüber on gehen und sich einloggen. Spiel starten und dann wieder über den normalen Weg on sein?


----------



## Neo444 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Sich bei KD melden und das eigentliche Problem wieder und wieder schildern mit Verweis d wieviel Tage es jetzt schon geht. Viel mehr geht nicht solange se nicht in der Presse auftauchen wird nicht viel passieren. Das Problem liegt in der Intransparenz. Früher hat man ein Techniker am Hörer der wusste sofort Bescheid. 

Auf jeden Fall musst du ein Ticket mit sms Bestätigung bei Vodafone kabel erwirken damit du etwas schriftlich hast...


----------



## cryon1c (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Naja ich hatte gestern leichte Probleme, aber aktuell geht alles. Generell kann es bei jedem Anbieter passieren das mal was nicht geht, das wird zügig behoben.


----------



## MinotaurusGER (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte gestern leichte Probleme, aber aktuell geht alles. Generell kann es bei jedem Anbieter passieren das mal was nicht geht, das wird zügig behoben.



wie zocken geht wieder?
EDIT:
Bei mir geht garnix hab grad squad und RSsiege Probiert

UND Neo44 ich hab nen bestättigung bekommen das ich eine störung ge,eldet habe


----------



## cryon1c (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



MinotaurusGER schrieb:


> wie zocken geht wieder?
> EDIT:
> Bei mir geht garnix hab grad squad und RSsiege Probiert
> 
> UND Neo44 ich hab nen bestättigung bekommen das ich eine störung ge,eldet habe



Zocken ging die ganze Zeit schon mit einem KD-Anschluss bei mir. Origin hatte kurzzeitig Anmeldeprobleme und gestern hat KD bissl rumgefummelt, die Leitungswerte waren nicht so wie sie sein sollten. Ich kann aber alle Steam&Origin Spiele spielen mit dem üblichen Ping.
Die Leitung sieht aktuell so aus:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/5635678215.png


----------



## MinotaurusGER (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Zocken ging die ganze Zeit schon mit einem KD-Anschluss bei mir. Origin hatte kurzzeitig Anmeldeprobleme und gestern hat KD bissl rumgefummelt, die Leitungswerte waren nicht so wie sie sein sollten. Ich kann aber alle Steam&Origin Spiele spielen mit dem üblichen Ping.
> Die Leitung sieht aktuell so aus:
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/5635678215.png



Warum geht dan bei mir nix neuinsatllationen selbst von Windows hat nix gebracht. Und die volle leistung hab ich auch i-net mäßig


----------



## cryon1c (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



MinotaurusGER schrieb:


> Warum geht dan bei mir nix neuinsatllationen selbst von Windows hat nix gebracht. Und die volle leistung hab ich auch i-net mäßig



Ich hab doch gefragt wie der Ping zu den Servern aussieht und Traceroute mal machen. Dann kann ich dir auch sagen was nicht geht.


----------



## Mario2002 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Na toll.
Bin vor einem Monat von meinem lahmen DSL auf Kabel/Vodafone umgestiegen weil ich dachte, es kann ja nur besser werden.
Downloadraten und surfen geht auch bei mir superflott, aber ich kann mich bei Origin nicht anmelden.
Steam und Uplay funktionieren auch tadellos.
Das heisst also, bevor KD da nix macht, kann ich meine Origingames erstmal vergessen?


----------



## MinotaurusGER (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gefragt wie der Ping zu den Servern aussieht und Traceroute mal machen. Dann kann ich dir auch sagen was nicht geht.



wie mche ich das cmd befehl bitte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



MinotaurusGER schrieb:


> wie mche ich das cmd befehl bitte



ping und tracert sind die Befehle, die ServerIPs darfste selbst rausfinden.
Es gibt scheinbar noch leichte Probleme bei KD, aber die Meldungen sind nicht wirklich viele.
Kabel Deutschland Storung? Aktuelle Storungen und Probleme |


      Alle Storungen
Die Seite ist zu empfehlen, da sieht man halt was nicht stimmt und was die Leute dazu schreiben.
Aber 70 bis 100 Meldungen pro Stunde klingen nach viel, sind aber sehr sehr wenige Leute, KD&Vodafone haben glaub ich 13mio. Kunden die über eine Leitung von denen verfügen.


----------



## MinotaurusGER (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

also ich muss bei cmd Ping eingeben und daneben dan die Ip von Orgin


----------



## cryon1c (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



MinotaurusGER schrieb:


> also ich muss bei cmd Ping eingeben und daneben dan die Ip von Orgin



Net von Origin, von den Spieleservern zu denen du dich verbinden willst und so weiter. Das ist die einfachste Methode um erstmal zu guggen was da nicht stimmt.


----------



## MinotaurusGER (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

ich hab die info schon mal_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von den server die ip adresse herausfinden ist unmöglich wie soll ich das machen bei uplay?


----------



## cryon1c (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Das steht alles im Netz, auch die Spieleserver usw. Google ist da dein Freund.
Aber wie ich aktuell sehe, kannst du nicht mal Origin.com anpingen, also die Domain.


----------



## MinotaurusGER (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das steht alles im Netz, auch die Spieleserver usw. Google ist da dein Freund.
> Aber wie ich aktuell sehe, kannst du nicht mal Origin.com anpingen, also die Domain.



GENAU und jetzt schau bei Uplay und  Fabeook und STeam erreiche ich kann aber nicht zocken;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



MinotaurusGER schrieb:


> GENAU und jetzt schau bei Uplay und  Fabeook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau DESWEGEN testet man die IP, nicht die Domain. Weil bei KD ab und an mal der DNS-Server umfliegt, somit kann der PC die Adresse nicht der IP zuordnen.
Anyway, mit diesen Daten kannste Vodafone anrufen und denen auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## Ohnry (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Ich nun auch mit Ticket und allem drum und dran aufgenommen. Ist wohl auch derzeit in Arbeit, bis wann behoben kann aber kein Mensch sagen... wird sich also hinziehen, also Frischluftwochenende...


----------



## MinotaurusGER (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und genau DESWEGEN testet man die IP, nicht die Domain. Weil bei KD ab und an mal der DNS-Server umfliegt, somit kann der PC die Adresse nicht der IP zuordnen.
> Anyway, mit diesen Daten kannste Vodafone anrufen und denen auf den Sack gehen.



kann keinen Squad server an pingen zb: Server Adresse: 176.57.153.4:7827 geht net  
[TAW] Public Server #1 [EU] | Squad server


----------



## cryon1c (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



MinotaurusGER schrieb:


> kann keinen Squad server an pingen zb: Server Adresse: 176.57.153.4:7827 geht net
> [TAW] Public Server #1 [EU] | Squad server



Und diese Infos kannste jetzt an KD und Vodafone weiterleiten und denen auf den Sack gehen


----------



## MinotaurusGER (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Kabel Deutschland Storung? Aktuelle Storungen und Probleme |


      Alle Storungen

geht immer noch nix

Auf Twitter geben sie jetzt zumindest zu das es eine störung gibt: 

Andy Lehmitz auf Twitter: "@fabianfink @vodafoneservice bei mir lauft kein Spiel.. Wenn ich Gluck hab darf ich nach 20 versuchen 10min BO3 zocken"


----------



## heizer_berlin (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Ich hatte auch seit Mittwoch abend Probleme speziell mit origin. Wollte endlich mal dead space zu ende spielen...komischerweise hatte ich auch mit anderen drm Probleme, weshalb ich sogar von win 7 zu 10 gewechselt bin via clean install! Alles half nichts. 

Seit 20 min geht die Anmeldung bei mir, hab es 2 mal probiert mit Erfolg.  Vielleicht hat kd das jetzt endlich hinbekommen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Kann bei jeden Anbieter passieren. Macht euch nicht verrückt. Geht mal raus an die frische Luft.  

Viel Erfolg dennoch!


----------



## heizer_berlin (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Hätte ich auch lieber gemacht, bin nur leider im Zwangsurlaub wegen eines Verkehrsunfalls.

Übrigens zu früh gefreut, jetzt ist origin auch bei mir wieder down....


----------



## Mario2002 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Komischerweise geht Origin mal wieder.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es an KD liegt, denn Steam und Uplay laufen hier einwandfrei.
Vielleicht liegt es an dem Origin update. Am WE werde ich mal eine ältere Version installieren um zu sehen, ob es daran liegen kann.


----------



## naddel81 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

hier ebenso. scheiß kabel! nix geht. will seit 3 tagen "the crew" spielen... pustekuchen!


----------



## Neo444 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Lass dich mal unfreiwillig auf ipv6 umstellen. .ich glaub dann schreibst fu anders :/

Sei froh!


----------



## MinotaurusGER (17. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

LEUTE jetzt ist das internet total Down kein Steam login mehr oder Orgin  meherer seiten sind nicht mehr aufrufbar auch Twitter nich omg auch gmx und co nicht mehr


----------



## naddel81 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



Neo444 schrieb:


> Lass dich mal unfreiwillig auf ipv6 umstellen. .ich glaub dann schreibst fu anders :/
> 
> Sei froh!



wie meinen?

ich hab schon vor vertragsbeginn darauf gepocht, eine IPv4 zu kriegen. und das war auch möglich.


----------



## Mario2002 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Also bei mir geht seit gestern Abend Origin wieder.
Ich bin hier dann erstmal raus.


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Router aus und wieder einschalten.


----------



## MinotaurusGER (17. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

jup hab ich gemacht fovor 6h stunden alles geht wiede muahahahaa


----------



## heizer_berlin (17. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Router aus und wieder einschalten.



Das war das erste was ich getan hatte...

Jo bei mir geht es endlich auch wieder zuverlässig.


----------



## naddel81 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

habe mir jetze einen günstigen, aber schnellen VPN gekauft. damit geht es. ist aber keine dauerlösung. es ist ein fehler des providers (kabel deutschland/vodafone) und sie kriegen es nicht hin. was wir mit einem einfachen umleiten via VPN flicken, kann da keiner reparieren? lol!

netter nebeneffekt: sämtliche kommunikation ab dem modem ist nun vollversclüsselt und nicht mal der provider schaut in die pakete.


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Freut mich dass ich mit meiner Kompetenz euer Problem lösen konnte.


----------



## naddel81 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Verbindungs Problem bei Steam, Orgin und Uplay (Kein Online Spielen möglich)*

Konnte mich heute mal testweise OHNE VPN einloggen. Sie haben den Fehler nun (hoffentlich endgültig) behoben nach geschlagenen 7 Tagen! WOW!
Toller Kundenservice (ist das nicht!)!


----------

